# Old world tarantulas in Indonesia???



## emmafox82 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm just wondering what old world spiders are native to Indonesia, a friend of mine has just recently moved out there and found a tarantula in her house last night, her partner was bitten while trying to remove it, I was trying to think of tarantulas out there that have quite a strong venom???

Any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

where abouts in indonesia are they? did they give you a description?


----------



## emmafox82 (Oct 8, 2012)

No she didn't give a description yet, gonna talk to her later but she lives in Denpasar-bali......just wanted to give her an idea of what not to handle and she has 2 very young kids x


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

All the tarantulas out there are old world lol


----------



## emmafox82 (Oct 8, 2012)

I know they are all old world just need which ones in that area, not sure about Cobalt or earth tiger if they are in that part of Indonesia etc


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

ok cool - its really hard to say without knowing more about it as there could be a number of options - the circumstances too - as in was it up high or running along the ground could theres likely to be haplopelma among others, chiolbrachys, cyriopagopus, lampropelma... could be all sorts


----------



## emmafox82 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll ask later see if i can get a description of it but i believe they found it in their headboard eeek lol!


----------



## emmafox82 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just I know her other half will just try and pick it up if anymore and throw it out which obviously I would strongly not advise apart from the venom potency the speed aswell


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Depends on the part of Indonesia. Different Islands have different fauna


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

exactly - its unlikely to be h lividum as i thought they were thailand and myanmar..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Basically take your pick from Ornithoctoninae lol


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I would imagine whatever it was the Guy is in a world of hurt at the moment and probably for the rest of the month.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

I would have thought any of her neighbors would be able to help with identification,danger,ect..also any half decent travel guide related to the particular area would have spiders/insects in it..


----------

